# Anybody heard/know of Kut Kwick



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hope this is in right thread, as the Kut Kwick mower I just picked up isn't your normal lawn mower.
They are a "commercial" mower, and the one I got(used) isn't found on the web.

The one's on web from Kut Kwick.Com have enclosed cabs, bobcat turn sticks, and are much larger w/72" and 88" decks, dual wheels and 4-cylinder motors.

The one I picked up has a steering wheel that turns(by chain) a rear wheel, 60"deck and no cab enclosure. Came with a Onan Performer 20 engine that purrs. The model is CL20-60

However, this thing is around 11ft long, guessing weighs 1200lbs, and pivots in center for up/over banks and such. Commercial usage is an understatement.

I can find all info on the new stuff, but nothing on this older model, which is somewhere around late 90's. I have a manual for it with a printed date of 9/10/97.

Other than smaller motor, no cab and such, is built just like the larger models, with hydraulic pumps and drive shaft to turn the arbor for the belt system that turns the blades like a conventional mower deck.

The best I can describe this beast of a zero-turn mower is it's a "Brush Hog" that you ride on for yards.

I have an inquiry into Kut Kwick to see if they can tell me more soon. If any of you guys know of this mower, please send me some info on it.

I have pictures on phone, but no internet service to show.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They do specialize in custom built commercial mowers,for city,state,and federal uses.
Parts for older ones are sometimes scarce,as most of them are replaced by new units,when they start to show their age.
Other than that,I don't know that much,except they are built in Georgia.


----------



## benkohn1 (Dec 8, 2021)

jhngardner367 said:


> They do specialize in custom built commercial mowers,for city,state,and federal uses.
> Parts for older ones are sometimes scarce,as most of them are replaced by new units,when they start to show their age.
> Other than that,I don't know that much,except they are built in Georgia.


I know much about the Kut Kwick line and have about 50 photos of the older simple ones. The one with a steering wheel like you suggest is rare but I have seen one photo as well. I can be reached at [email protected] and would be happy to help in any way possible if you are still interested. I had at least 7 before the thieves got at them.


----------



## benkohn1 (Dec 8, 2021)

BigRed1 said:


> Hope this is in right thread, as the Kut Kwick mower I just picked up isn't your normal lawn mower.
> They are a "commercial" mower, and the one I got(used) isn't found on the web.
> 
> The one's on web from Kut Kwick.Com have enclosed cabs, bobcat turn sticks, and are much larger w/72" and 88" decks, dual wheels and 4-cylinder motors.
> ...


I know much about the Kut Kwick line and have about 50 photos of the older simple ones. The one with a steering wheel like you suggest is rare but I have seen one photo as well. I can be reached at [email protected] and would be happy to help in any way possible if you are still interested. I had at least 7 before the thieves got at them.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ben. This is a pretty old thread. How about popping over to the"Introductions" section and start a thread to introduce yourself.


----------



## benkohn1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Yes yet a wise man knows these antique Kut Kwicks are that important and they are far far older going back to the 70's. I did some work yesterday and collected about another 150 photos. Now I would like to get leads to buy a half dozen machines or more as well.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

They come out of Brunswick, GA and they are known for making the best slope mowers available. A new Kut Kwick mowers is about as high as you can go up the $$$$ scale for commercial mowers. High end Golf courses, airports, and municipalities are about all that can afford them. Here's a pricing sheet I found from 5 years ago that shows what they were charging the State of Ohio.... Not a machine on the list for less than $65,000..... 

2017 Kut Kwick Price Sheet


----------



## benkohn1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Bob Sir:
If you really had any chance to know the Kut Kwick you would know the 9.6 Horsepower common Wisconsin driven 1979 model with it's magic swivel sulky at but some 300 pounds does 70% of what the $85,000 modern Brushmaster at 5000 pounds can do. That is why I seek and covet them as a small machine that out performs the big ones today. My intention is to have them revived in China by reverse engineering. At least that was until all but one of my 8 of that era were stolen by drugies.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

benkohn1 said:


> Bob Sir:
> If you really had any chance to know the Kut Kwick you would know the 9.6 Horsepower common Wisconsin driven 1979 model with it's magic swivel sulky at but some 300 pounds does 70% of what the $85,000 modern Brushmaster at 5000 pounds can do. That is why I seek and covet them as a small machine that out performs the big ones today. My intention is to have them revived in China by reverse engineering. At least that was until all but one of my 8 of that era were stolen by drugies.


_*"the 9.6 Horsepower common Wisconsin driven 1979 model with it's magic swivel sulky at but some 300 pounds does 70% of what the $85,000 modern Brushmaster at 5000 pounds can do"*_

Seriously...... Perhaps some others will come along and post to validate your claim with their experience, but I'm personally skeptical as hell. Post a picture of your "1979 Magic Machine" so they can compare

_







_


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

benkohn1 said:


> Bob Sir:
> If you really had any chance to know the Kut Kwick you would know the 9.6 Horsepower common Wisconsin driven 1979 model with it's magic swivel sulky at but some 300 pounds does 70% of what the $85,000 modern Brushmaster at 5000 pounds can do. That is why I seek and covet them as a small machine that out performs the big ones today. My intention is to have them revived in China by reverse engineering. At least that was until all but one of my 8 of that era were stolen by drugies.


Don't you think Kut Kwick would have something to say about having *their machine* made in China?!? Just wondering, is all.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Don't you think Kut Kwick would have something to say about having *their machine* made in China?!? Just wondering, is all.


I was "Just Wondering" if you can't keep your 40+ year old lawn machines secure from "drugies", you might have a tough time negotiating a copy-cat production deal with the CCP. I've got rusty 40 year old machines sitting behind the shop I couldn't pay somebody to steal...... Now these I could understand, all you need to do is a little work on modifying a garage door opener and BAM!!... It's on the trailer and your headed down the road


----------



## benkohn1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Patents only are valid for 17 years for the wise and Kut Kwick no longer even sells any small units. The company many decades ago gave up on the small two wheel tractor business. Their basic 1970's models were highly effective and also sold very well too. There are no comparably effective simple heavy duty machines to be found on the market today. Gravelys are closest but the Kut Kwick so puts them to shame in too many ways. I had up to six Gravelys as well but rarely used them since they were so slow and inferior. The Gravely is the heaviest finest two wheel tractor most widely owned and it has so so many appliances and attachments available and created by it's owners.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

*"There are no comparably effective simple heavy duty machines to be found on the market today."*

That's a strong indication to me that the major OEM's see a marketability/profitability problem with that style of machine. If there was a large enough market segment demand for that style of walk-behind/sulky machine and it could be built/sold at a price point that yielded an acceptable net margin, some OEM would be building them. 

You have to wonder why Kut Kwick themselves no longer offers the machines you're touting to the homeowner market and instead their model focus is on high-end commercial machines. You've already pointed out there is no competition in that market segment


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm on the planet and in the country where a Corporation has to have a target market segment and actually make a profit to even think about designing/building/selling a machine. 

_"but too often the best ideas are lost like in Alexandria's Library burning accidentally by the Romans ordered by Cesar at the time of Cleopatra."_

I had no clue the idea/concept for a walk behind brush mower was in the Alexandria Library, nobody mentioned it while I was in school, thanks for sharing that with me. Did they lose the Zero Turn concept in the fire also?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

*"the Zero Turn Mower was mostly a huge waste of excessive technology"*

OK.... Time to dispense with your pseudo intellectual BS and go with cold hard #'s. Mowing production rate on a late model Scag, Exmark, or Ferris commercial zero turn with just a 48" home owner deck is around 3.5 acres per hour. With the 60" deck most commercial lawn guys prefer, it's around 6 acres per hour. Share with us the hourly production rate you think you're getting out of that 50 year old Kut Kwick?

I don't know of any of the commercial lawn guys around here that would trade for your sulky Kut Kwick to make their living, but then you probably don't consider them as well informed as you. I know several that cut around 50+ lawns per week. What can you share in the way of the actual production #'s you get to help convince them they are wrong and you are right?

*"Business too often works dysfunctionally only towards profit".... *I'll concede that point to you. Don't know of a single one of those guys that's doing it for fun and the exercise.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Well I can't tell you how delighted I am to have you with your advanced degrees *and* also highly trained as a professional mechanic decide to lower yourself to joining us "common grass jockeys" on this forum. I feel honored and look forward to you sharing your technical expertise diagnosing some of the post we see on this forum. I'm so impressed with the wind you blow, I've hit the follow button for you. This is going to be great.....

Hey "Dr. Ben" just for my own curiosity.... When was the last time you saw an Ag tractor with a bush hog, or even a finish mower, working on a professional baseball stadium, golf course, or soccer pitch? 

I'm also wondering... What does it take to move up from a "common" grass jockey to an "advanced" grass jockey? Is there a test, do you have to go before a Certification Board, or is that a title only you can bestow?? Obviously I'll never reach your level, I have the feeling nobody could, but I can always strive to improve myself even in my lowly little part of the world


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey Doc.... Since you pointed it out, I now realize I'm just a common grass jockey, so I just wanted to check with someone with both advanced degrees and mechanical skills. Did I get this one right? 

Just Makin' Sure


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had my patience tested... I'm negative.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

benkohn1 said:


> Bob: I am so so overwhelmed that I have bruised your so so subtle pride that I can barely breath. It is but a fool that does not know that PRIDE is a deadly sin to be avoided. Better luck in the future avoiding such pitfalls as but a commoner.


Didn't actually answer the question Doc.... Is that the compression release arm on a Vanguard Briggs? That's the sort of thing the "commoners" on this forum want to know. Otherwise, cultured nobility like yourself is just wasting their time and you sound like a windbag with nothing real to offer the other members


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I've had my patience tested... I'm negative.


As usual Bill -- My bad, I'll do better, I promise. 

Do I need to self-quarantine? Can I go with the new 5 days, maybe get a suspended sentence? I'd have you send me an ankle bracelet, but the 5 days would be up by the time it got here from the Great White North?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL I just checked.. yer in the clear Bob!! Don't Quarantine, we all look forward to your help.......


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I would say that as long as he has been here, Bob has "BS natural immunity".............Hell, we probably all have "herd BS immunity" on this forum.......


----------



## aaronzwiebel1 (9 mo ago)

So I got one of them kut kwick. Can't get it to reverse. Kut kwick 24/72


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

aaronzwiebel1 said:


> So I got one of them kut kwick. Can't get it to reverse. Kut kwick 24/72
> View attachment 79117




Based on the direction that this thread went, probably a good idea for you to just start another one....You might get better service this way.....


----------

